# Helicopter ID- AH-77



## MichaelHenley (Feb 6, 2005)

I read about this type in a Military based fiction book. Any pics or Specs? I have attached a pic from top view


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 16, 2005)

This aircraft was nothing but fantasy and was never built. If I recall though the design was based off of the Russiam Hokum design. I may be mistaken again but I have never heard of this design ever leaving the drawing board and I believe it was an artists concept of what the Comanche might have looked like before the world had ever seen it.


----------



## dinos7 (Aug 14, 2005)

but its a pretty cool heli


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

Yeah it would have been.


----------

